# Fish finder battery mount?



## bikerider (Dec 18, 2019)

I just bought a battery exclusively for the fish finder in my boat and am curious where others with this setup have mounted it? The fish finder battery is about 6" long, 4.5" tall and 2.5" wide.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 18, 2019)

I have the same kind of battery for mine. I put it in a plastic ammo can that I got from Harbor Freight. Put some styrofoam padding in it for a snug fit and connected a quick disconnect wire fitting to it.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 18, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> I have the same kind of battery for mine. I put it in a plastic ammo can that I got from Harbor Freight. Put some styrofoam padding in it for a snug fit and connected a quick disconnect wire fitting to it.



That's a good idea using an ammo can. Nice and secure too. Do you happen to have a picture?


----------



## gnappi (Dec 19, 2019)

bikerider said:


> 1960 yellowboat said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same kind of battery for mine. I put it in a plastic ammo can that I got from Harbor Freight. Put some styrofoam padding in it for a snug fit and connected a quick disconnect wire fitting to it.
> ...



If I were you, I'd make sure the "ammo can" is not metal, if it flips over and it's steel... not good. There are plastic models available.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 27, 2019)

Anybody else have ideas for mounting the small fish finder battery? I thought about putting it in front of the trolling motor battery but was hoping to leave as much floor space open as possible. I wanted to mount it laying on it's side underneath my swivel seat next to the base but it's a bit too tall.


----------



## moecarama (Jan 7, 2020)

I connected mine with a SAE connector for a quick disconnect to a 18ah-12v battery. It was installed in a small utility battery box but has since been moved to the storage box beneath my seat along with a small 4 gang blade fuse holder (additional accessories)  It might be visible in the pics attached.


----------



## bikerider (Jan 8, 2020)

I like that setup ^ Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 12, 2020)

old boat,but i mounted mine to a piece of carpeted plywood with a seat mount so i could move it around where i needed.the battery is held down with a strap.


----------



## bikerider (Jan 12, 2020)

bcbouy said:


> old boat,but i mounted mine to a piece of carpeted plywood with a seat mount so i could move it around where i needed.the battery is held down with a strap.



That's pretty smart. It seems like you are always moving around the boat while out fishing. I like the portability of your old setup.


----------



## Riverdog (Jan 15, 2020)

I've ordered from these guys before. good stuff, just a little pricey.

https://www.fishfindermounts.com/product-page/5ah-4-5-control-head-only-mount-up-to-5-screens


----------



## bikerider (Jan 15, 2020)

Riverdog said:


> I've ordered from these guys before. good stuff, just a little pricey.
> 
> https://www.fishfindermounts.com/product-page/5ah-4-5-control-head-only-mount-up-to-5-screens



That's a nice compact setup. I ran across that company when I first installed my fish finder.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jan 17, 2020)

Here's my little rig. It's a PLASTIC ammo box,$3 at HF. A 8AH sealed battery in it with styrofoam padding to keep it secure. The battery is leakproof and so is the ammo can, And it floats!


----------



## bikerider (Jan 17, 2020)

That's clever to use styrofoam in the box so it floats. Do you just open the box when you want to connect the fish finder?


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jan 17, 2020)

Although you can't see it in the pictures, I drilled a hole in the top for fish finder and battery leads. Lots of silicone sealant around the hole


----------



## bikerider (Jan 17, 2020)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Although you can't see it in the pictures, I drilled a hole in the top for fish finder and battery leads. Lots of silicone sealant around the hole



That's a good call. You don't want water getting in there.


----------



## bobby_bates (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey Guys,

I went with a portable mounts as well, with a built in battery pack.

fishfindermounts.com They have several mount/battery combos to fit whatever you have.


----------



## Houndlab (May 5, 2020)

bcbouy said:


> old boat,but i mounted mine to a piece of carpeted plywood with a seat mount so i could move it around where i needed.the battery is held down with a strap.



That’s a good idea


----------

